# Port Freigabe FritzBox 7570 VDSL



## F1nn (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Irgendwie funktioniert die Portfreigabe trotz ausgeschalteter Windows Firewall nicht. Will den Port 25565 für Minecraft freigeben. Es funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht.
Antivirenprog.: Microsoft Security Essentials

Wisst ihr, woran das liegt?

Gruß, F1nn

Edit: lol Überschrift Tippfehler xD


----------



## dot (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn in dem "Ihr Computer" die richtige IP vom PC eingetragen worden ist und sich diese nicht bei jedem Booten aendert, dnan sollten die Einstellungen korrekt sein. Wuerde daher doch noch einmal beim PC die FW/andere Software ueberpruefen.

PS: Thread-Titel fixed.


----------



## F1nn (24. Mai 2011)

Ja, richtige IP ist eingetragen.
Wenn die Firewall aus ist, kann es daran doch nicht liegen, oder?
Und wegen dem Antivierenprogramm weiss ich nicht, ob es daran liegen kann. Bin echt ratlos o.O


----------



## dot (24. Mai 2011)

Probier doch einmal mit einem anderen Tool ob es nicht irgendwie am Spiel liegt => Open Port Check - PortForward.com Ansonsten koennte es sein das die FW zwar deaktiviert ist, aber trotzdem noch stoert.


----------



## F1nn (25. Mai 2011)

GEIL, es geht auf einmal!!! ))

Warum auch immer^^ Sry


----------

